# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Ground Cover (Malla Antimaleza) Propex

## Grupo Fresal

Conoce más acerca de nuestro Ground Cover (malla antimaleza). Ideal para arándanos, fresas y berries en general, pero igualmente efectivo para todo tipo de cultivo. Para mayor información, los invitamos a visitar nuestra página web: www.fresal.com.br/es/  *Beneficios:*  Calidad y durabilidad en la protección de los cultivosEvita malas hierbas y fortalece las raícesMantiene la temperatura y optimiza el uso del recurso hídrico  *Informes y cotizaciones:* comex@fresal.com.br   Temas similares: PARRONES PARA VIÑEDOS E INSTALACIÓN DE MALLA ANTIPAJAROS Malla anti pajaros y zancos de aluminio

----------


## Grupo Fresal

*EVITA EL CRECIMIENTO DE LAS MALAS HIERBAS EN TUS PLANTACIONES Y CULTIVOS* 
Existen varios tipos de malas hierbas y gran parte de ellas pueden traer enfermedades y perjudicar a las plantas, muchas veces sin demostrar síntomas visibles. Las malas hierbas retiran o desvían gran parte de los nutrientes que son esenciales para el crecimiento saludable de las plantas; además de hacer sombra impidiendo el aprovechamiento pleno de la fotosíntesis y el crecimiento de plantas de menor porte. Las malas hierbas también son atractivas para la concentración de hospederos para insectos y pestes. 
Para evitar este problema, utilice la malla anti malezas *Ground Cover* de Fresal/Propex, que no deja que crezcan las malas hierbas en la región de las raíces de las plantas. 
El tejido *Ground Cover* está hecho pensando en la preservación del medio ambiente, pues evita la necesidad del uso de elementos químicos que puedan ser perjudiciales a la capa de ozono, así como el uso constante de pesticidas y herbicidas que puedan afectar a la biodiversidad, con lo que colabora ecológicamente con la estabilidad ambiental.  *Informes y cotizaciones:* comex@fresal.com.br   mala-hierba-malla-antimaleza.jpg

----------

